
Is it possible to stay in business without being bit evil? - xstartup
I&#x27;ve launched 5 companies, all profitable (200K-20M ARR). Now, I am creating a new product where we can possible do 200M ARR. Now, I am noticing a pattern that in past success, that there is a bit of evil luck. My question, is that is there any company which does no evil, not even a tiny bit?
======
sharemywin
Probably violates the second law of thermodynamics.

All living things have to destroy more than they create.

if evil = chaos and chaos = heat than all living things create more evil than
good.

which leads to the conclusion that I'm completely full of sh*t.

~~~
sharemywin
Here's some passages from the bible that rich Christian people use to justify
their wealth:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anointing_of_Jesus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anointing_of_Jesus)

Of course most people are Jesus Christ so take it for what it is.

------
sharemywin
I think if you find some customers that really like your product and you treat
your employees as fairly as you can that's a pretty good starting point.

